# If Sevenstring.org was its own Metal Village...



## Trespass (Feb 29, 2008)

Who would be doing what? What would it look like? Where would it located?

Other metal shit


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Feb 29, 2008)

I'd be humping barn yard animals and inanimate objects.


----------



## Karl Hungus (Feb 29, 2008)

I'd probably be brewing whiskey.


----------



## Popsyche (Feb 29, 2008)

Behind the bar!


----------



## Zepp88 (Feb 29, 2008)

I'd be the Mad Hatter and have tea parties with Nerina and Desecrated


----------



## Mattmc74 (Feb 29, 2008)

Popsyche said:


> Behind the bar!



I'd be mixing up drinks with Bill


----------



## Randy (Feb 29, 2008)

I'd be sitting on a hay bale in the shadows, watching JJ hump said 'barn yard animals and inanimate objects' as I drink moonshine from a jug crudely labeled 'XXX'.


----------



## Thomas (Feb 29, 2008)

I would be the handsome stable boy, humping the gorgeous tavern wenches.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Feb 29, 2008)

sexy waitress


----------



## kristallin (Mar 1, 2008)

I'd be the local tailor, saying things like "What size are you? 7? Sorry, we're all out of that size, do you wear black?"


----------



## Se7enMeister (Mar 1, 2008)

I'd run the only guitar store that yall would have to buy from BWHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!1


----------



## thadood (Mar 1, 2008)

I'd run the sex shop.

















What? Someone had to..


----------



## Jongpil Yun (Mar 1, 2008)

Sounds like this metal village is a sausage fest.


----------



## thadood (Mar 1, 2008)

Sausages need porn, too!


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Mar 1, 2008)

i'd be a stagehand at the local performance venue


----------



## JBroll (Mar 1, 2008)

Crazy old guy who thinks that the badgers invented socialist medicine to steal our windowpanes...

... except not old.

Jeff


----------



## Zepp88 (Mar 1, 2008)

CREATOR OF INFINITE PARADOX WOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Variant (Mar 1, 2008)

I'd be the running the local religion/cult... and brothel.


----------



## HaGGuS (Mar 1, 2008)

JBroll said:


> Crazy old guy who thinks that the badgers invented socialist medicine to steal our windowpanes...
> 
> ... except not old.
> 
> Jeff



dammit..
i wanted to be a crazy guy that lived under a bridge that muttered at passing people...
complaining that the price of fruit and vegies was to expensive 

i suppose there is room for 2 crazy loons


----------



## Zepp88 (Mar 1, 2008)

This spots all used up......

EVERYONE, MOVE ONE SPOT OVER.

Ahhh yes.....more tea.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Mar 1, 2008)

I'd probably do what I do at any metal event.

Stand at the back and listen politely.


----------



## g3rmanium (Mar 1, 2008)

Running the web server and maintaining the web site


----------



## g3rmanium (Mar 1, 2008)

D-EJ915 said:


> sexy waitress



Jeff is quite teh ghey.


----------



## distressed_romeo (Mar 1, 2008)

JBroll said:


> Crazy old guy who thinks that the badgers invented socialist medicine to steal our windowpanes...
> 
> ... except not old.
> 
> Jeff



Ye be picking up on the intricacies of world politics suspiciously quickly son...

[A cookie for whoever gets the reference.]


As for me...

The legendary creature on the moors who slaughters a cow or something every year or so and gets everyone worked up, either going monster hunting or cowering in their homes in fear.


----------



## halsinden (Mar 1, 2008)

i'd certainly be the custodian of the village's sex offenders register.

otherwise known as the phonebook.

and i'd blatantly be scrumping all your apples and selling them back to you as cider flavoured kerosene cider.

H


----------



## TomAwesome (Mar 1, 2008)

Town drunk maybe? Or maybe just the old guy that tells kids to get off his lawn and constantly mutters stuff like, "Damn kids and their music,"... which I actually do say pretty often.  Oh! Maybe both! I can be the bitter old misanthropic drunk guy!


----------



## darren (Mar 1, 2008)

Town curmudgeon.


----------



## arnoroth661 (Mar 1, 2008)

Town blacksmith. Whose else is going to make all the strings, tuning keys, frets, bridges, saddles, pots, wire, screws, strap buttons, and truss rods that we all desperately require? I'd also double as the town glass blower... Tubes! 

Someone needs to become the town lumberjack, or we're only going to have steel guitars.


----------



## oompa (Mar 1, 2008)

If Sevenstring.org was its own Metal Village... id be the village idiot, and this would be my role model and idol:



i'd provide "a vital psychosocial service for the community"!


----------



## TimSE (Mar 1, 2008)

local badass   hah


----------



## distressed_romeo (Mar 1, 2008)

Important question...if we all live in the same village, who's going to be in a band with who?


----------



## Shotglass (Mar 1, 2008)

I was about to say I'd be a tavern wench until I read the rest of this thread  .

I'd be the psychologist. There are going to be some poor, weak, scarred girls that will need some consoling with the rest of what's going on in this village and I'll be ready with open.. *ahem*.. arms.


----------



## arnoroth661 (Mar 1, 2008)

BRING OUT 'CHA DEAD!!!


----------



## TomAwesome (Mar 1, 2008)

I'm not dead!


----------



## arnoroth661 (Mar 1, 2008)

Yes he is! *whacks with club*


----------



## budda (Mar 1, 2008)

I'd probably be the token black dude.

the token metalhead 7 string guitarist black dude.


----------



## Lee (Mar 1, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> I'd be the Mad Hatter and have tea parties with Nerina and Desecrated



I'd be getting in on this at some point.


----------



## Naren (Mar 1, 2008)

People keep talking about being a pimp or fucking the wenches in the tavern, but Sevenstring.org Metal Village would be population: 7950 males, 2 females. So I think that whole thing is quite unrealistic. 

I'd be the guy who is secretly killing everyone off, but no one knows I'm the one who's doing it.


----------



## Lucky Seven (Mar 1, 2008)

Naren said:


> People keep talking about being a pimp or fucking the wenches in the tavern, but Sevenstring.org Metal Village would be population: 7950 males, 2 females. So I think that whole thing is quite unrealistic.
> 
> I'd be the guy who is secretly killing everyone off, but no one knows I'm the one who's doing it.



I'd be Naren's son (actually, I already am). 







^^would be our religious symbol.


----------



## Metal Ken (Mar 1, 2008)

No, our religious symbol would be:


----------



## Naren (Mar 1, 2008)

Lucky Seven said:


> I'd be Naren's son (actually, I already am).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And I'll note that Lucky's real mother (my ex-wife) does not live in the ss.org Metal Town, therefore not contibuting to the female population. If she DID live in ss.org metal town, it would bring the percentage of female residents from 0.00000001% to 0.00000002% ("I have to be his mother..." is where me being your "mother" comes from. ).

Well, that is a nifty religious symbol. Maybe we can convert all of the other ss.org citizens before we kill them off one by one.


----------



## DelfinoPie (Mar 1, 2008)

I'm ya' lavable chimney sweep, gav'ner.


----------



## JPMDan (Mar 1, 2008)

I'd be the blacksmith forging the metal.


----------



## arnoroth661 (Mar 1, 2008)

JPMDan said:


> I'd be the blacksmith forging the metal.



 Taken. Be a lumberjack instead and cut us fine mahogany!


----------



## Uber Mega (Mar 1, 2008)

I'd be the village guitar teacher, Joe Betrucci, teaching noobs how to shred face...if I could shred.


----------



## Trespass (Mar 1, 2008)

I'd be in my lonely tower, studying tradtional japanese and chinese music, and several tribal and indian percussive styles. Alone with an 8 string acoustic, hooked to 5 Racktifiers and 5 Triple Recs, passed through a shit ton of Mesa 4x12s


----------



## Jerich (Mar 1, 2008)

Might i be the first to say this town would prolly suck with all the ass kissers around here!!!













I would be the editor of the town magazine called "next weeks edition of who gives a fuck magazine"..........


----------



## cow 7 sig (Mar 1, 2008)

ill be the local authority and turn a blind eye to everything


----------



## zimbloth (Mar 1, 2008)

I'd be the guy demanding Type O Negative's entire October Rust CD be our village anthem.


----------



## Codyyy (Mar 1, 2008)

I'd be one of many people watching JJ fornicate with barnyard animals in awe, and then inevitably, arousal.


----------



## metalfiend666 (Mar 1, 2008)

I'd be with the other mods, kicking your arses into line, making gay jokes and laughing as you all worked like mad to keep Drew supplied with booze.


----------



## metalfiend666 (Mar 1, 2008)

budda said:


> I'd probably be the token black dude.
> 
> the token metalhead 7 string guitarist black dude.



You wouldn't be token black guy dude, we're not all white.

[action=metalfiend666]is white, but he knows of a few more black guys on here[/action]


----------



## metalfiend666 (Mar 1, 2008)

cow 7 sig said:


> ill be the local authority and turn a blind eye to everything



Nope, we already have that


----------



## noodles (Mar 1, 2008)

I'd be this guy, running around, getting drunk, punching everyone in the sack.


----------



## metalfiend666 (Mar 1, 2008)

noodles said:


> punching everyone in the sack.



What, you're going to be carrying a step ladder with you?


----------



## skinhead (Mar 1, 2008)

Guys, we need to install a homemade beer and whisky factory.

Also a nice camp of weed would be awesome.

You know, some cities has wines, fruits, cow or whatever. Our product could be weed 

Who the fuck is da local administrator? Or we live on anarchy?



metalfiend666 said:


> What, you're going to be carrying a step ladder with you?



Owned


----------



## Variant (Mar 1, 2008)

Naren said:


> People keep talking about being a pimp or fucking the wenches in the tavern, but Sevenstring.org Metal Village would be population: 7950 males, 2 females. So I think that whole thing is quite unrealistic.
> 
> I'd be the guy who is secretly killing everyone off, but no one knows I'm the one who's doing it.



We'll simply raid nearby villages and take their women.


----------



## Lucky Seven (Mar 1, 2008)

Variant said:


> We'll simply raid nearby villages and take their women.



I'm in!


----------



## Popsyche (Mar 1, 2008)

Variant said:


> We'll simply raid nearby villages and take their women.



I think when we played(well... you guys played), they'd come of their own volition!


----------



## TomAwesome (Mar 1, 2008)

zimbloth said:


> I'd be the guy demanding Type O Negative's entire October Rust CD be our village anthem.



I'd be happy to second that motion!



noodles said:


> I'd be this guy, running around, getting drunk, punching everyone in the sack.


----------



## arnoroth661 (Mar 1, 2008)

Our village anthem will be Dream Theater's "A Change of Seasons." All residents are required to learn it in it's entirety and perform said piece for any visitors. Visitors that yawn will be shot.


----------



## JPMDan (Mar 1, 2008)

arnoroth661 said:


> Taken. Be a lumberjack instead and cut us fine mahogany!


 
nah, I'd be the guitar tech at the local music shop if not a blacksmith.


----------



## Variant (Mar 1, 2008)

arnoroth661 said:


> Our village anthem will be Dream Theater's "A Change of Seasons." All residents are required to learn it in it's entirety and perform said piece for any visitors. Visitors that yawn will be shot.


----------



## Zepp88 (Mar 1, 2008)

zimbloth said:


> I'd be the guy demanding Type O Negative's entire October Rust CD be our village anthem.


 WIN


arnoroth661 said:


> Our village anthem will be Dream Theater's "A Change of Seasons." All residents are required to learn it in it's entirety and perform said piece for any visitors. Visitors that yawn will be shot.


 FAIL


----------



## Jongpil Yun (Mar 2, 2008)

skinhead said:


> You know, some cities has wines, fruits, cow or whatever. Our product could be weed



Sounds good to me. By the way, the mods are probably like, the parliament or something


----------



## B Lopez (Mar 2, 2008)

dibs on surf bum


----------



## Nerina (Mar 2, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> I'd be the Mad Hatter and have tea parties with Nerina and Desecrated


----------



## Zepp88 (Mar 2, 2008)

Nerina said:


>





Please, have more tea.


----------



## JBroll (Mar 2, 2008)

Cat?

AAAAAAUUUUURGH!

[Runs around uncontrollably until nose is rubbed with fruit spread...0

Jeff


----------



## eleven59 (Mar 2, 2008)

Old Thrashbarg. Look it up.


----------



## ibznorange (Mar 2, 2008)

id be the one really weird guy walking around town wearing "pants"

id probably actually be the outcast that got the boot for just playing "hard rock"


----------



## Nerina (Mar 2, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> Please, have more tea.



Why thankyou kind sir


----------



## Zepp88 (Mar 2, 2008)

ibznorange said:


> id be the one really weird guy walking around town wearing "pants"
> 
> id probably actually be the outcast that got the boot for just playing "hard rock"



You're welcome to sit with us.


----------



## Nerina (Mar 2, 2008)

Ok, where ? Can I sit on the mushroom?


----------



## Zepp88 (Mar 2, 2008)

Nerina said:


> Ok, where ? Can I sit on the mushroom?



Certainly, I don't think he will mind.


----------



## Nerina (Mar 2, 2008)

*sits down and sips more tea*


----------



## Ryan (Mar 2, 2008)

Scouting the frozen perimeter of our fortress with dog/wolf bybrids and torches in the depths of the night with my band of trusted mods.


----------



## msherman (Mar 2, 2008)

I don`t know, Man If Seven String was it`s own Village, we would all be the Village People


----------



## Zepp88 (Mar 2, 2008)

There's certainly enough gay activity here to warrant that


----------



## Trespass (Mar 2, 2008)

I'm surprised Stitch hasn't posted in here yet


----------



## Variant (Mar 2, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> WIN
> 
> FAIL





Zepp, dude, you're usually the man but A.C.O.S. is and epic piece of prog rock mastery... and 'October Rust' is... well... um... well, it ain't "Unsuccessfully Coping With The Natural Beauty Of Infidelity"... now *THAT* was some Type-O, back before they conceded to maintaining their music as a method of helping crying goth kids go to sleep at night.


----------



## Zepp88 (Mar 2, 2008)

Type O's entire catalogue rules  

Dream Theater always fails


----------



## Variant (Mar 2, 2008)

Well, while I can't support their spotty consistency in quality in output post 'Train Of Thought', I'm afraid I can't help anyone who can't see the blatant superiority of Petrucci & Co. over the repeated dirges of uninspired 60 bpm schlop that Type-O have insisted on assaulting us with ever since the dull follow up to Bloody Kisses. Hey, I actually _*liked*_ Type-O at one point in time, but every album since then has neither progressed anywhere new, nor captured the dark, angry sentiment of old. Though, I should have known of such back in '96 or so when my friend (who was hosting a college metal radio show at the time) asked Peter Steele, _*"So, I heard you're going to sell out on the next album?"*_... at which he replied, _*"Shhhhhhhhh"*_. Funny, but also sad.


----------



## Jongpil Yun (Mar 2, 2008)

You know, that's a pretty good idea. If I were to ever sell out as a musician, I'd announce it first.


----------



## Zepp88 (Mar 2, 2008)

I just really dislike that type of music...Dream Theater...Symphony X etc.....


----------



## Variant (Mar 2, 2008)

Jongpil Yun said:


> You know, that's a pretty good idea. If I were to ever sell out as a musician, I'd announce it first.



Yeah, my buddy said he was a funny fucker. Don't get me wrong, Type-O are a cool (and unique band to boot), but it seems that they've intensionally settled into a rut where you know exactly what you're getting when a new album poops out... and even then it lets you down even more when it seems just a bit less inspired than the last. 




Zepp88 said:


> I just really dislike that type of music...Dream Theater...Symphony X etc.....



That'd explain a bit. I'm a prog baby man: Yes, Rush, Pink Floyd, Kansas all got as much spin time as Testament, Slayer, Megadeth, and Sepultura back in my days of pimples and a cracking voice (though I had neither in reality ). Dream Theater's 'Images And Words' was a big  moment for me. It had Megadeth parts, then Yes parts, then Satriani, parts, then more Megadeth parts.


----------



## Zepp88 (Mar 2, 2008)

Variant said:


> That'd explain a bit. I'm a prog baby man: Yes, Rush, Pink Floyd, Kansas all got as much spin time as Testament, Slayer, Megadeth, and Sepultura back in my days of pimples and a cracking voice (though I had neither in reality ). Dream Theater's 'Images And Words' was a big  moment for me. It had Megadeth parts, then Yes parts, then Satriani, parts, then more Megadeth parts.



I'm not a hater of prog by any means, I love Pink Floyd, what I've heard from Kansas, and of course Porcupine Treewub

I haven't really delved into Yes, Rush or Kansas though....which i probably should...

But it's that certain flavor of prog that I just don't dig.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Mar 2, 2008)

IN BEFORE THE CLOSE!!!


----------



## Zepp88 (Mar 2, 2008)

ZeroSignal said:


> IN BEFORE THE CLOSE!!!



You're right, it went a bit off topic.
/OFFTOPIC

So, you can come sit with us for tea, we're watching JJ play with the barn yard animals.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Mar 2, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> You're right, it went a bit off topic.
> /OFFTOPIC
> 
> So, you can come sit with us for tea, we're watching JJ play with the barn yard animals.



Sorry no can do. I've got to invade Switzerland.


----------



## Zepp88 (Mar 2, 2008)

D-EJ915 said:


> sexy waitress



Where's my food? Whore.


----------



## Ruins (Mar 2, 2008)

i would definitely be in the area of custom guitars building learning/ building/ taking orders for future projects


----------



## eaeolian (Mar 2, 2008)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> I'd be humping barn yard animals and inanimate objects.



Isn't that what you usually do, anyway?


----------



## arnoroth661 (Mar 2, 2008)

Ryan said:


> Scouting the frozen perimeter of our fortress with dog/wolf bybrids and torches in the depths of the night with my band of trusted mods.



Now that's fuckin' . 

I've got to get back to work... Those tremol-no's aren't going to forge themselves!


----------



## Lucky Seven (Mar 2, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> I haven't really delved into Yes, Rush or Kansas though....which i probably should...
> 
> But it's that certain flavor of prog that I just don't dig.



Yes is pretty much the definition of prog."Close to the Edge" is still my favorite album of all time.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Mar 2, 2008)

Lucky Seven said:


> Yes is pretty much the definition of prog."Close to the Edge" is still my favorite album of all time.


----------



## Lucky Seven (Mar 2, 2008)

ZeroSignal said:


>



Hey, if I don't beat it, it won't be ready for Lord JJ's sexual interests!


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Mar 2, 2008)

I'd be smoking weed, drinking coffee, and forging the most fucked up metal ever via wielding the KittyThulhu axe of doom!!


----------



## abyssalservant (Mar 2, 2008)

I'd be the homeless loser playing harsh noise and playing bass in ALL the town's bands because we have too many guitarists.

Oh, and I'd be a girl.


----------



## Metal Ken (Mar 2, 2008)

Lucky Seven said:


> Hey, if I don't beat it, it won't be ready for Lord JJ's sexual interests!



Even in context, this sounds so wrong.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Mar 2, 2008)

Metal Ken said:


> Even in context, this sounds so wrong.


I think you could say that about the village in general


----------



## g3rmanium (Mar 2, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> I'm not a hater of prog by any means, I love Pink Floyd, what I've heard from Kansas, and of course Porcupine Treewub
> 
> I haven't really delved into Yes, Rush or Kansas though....which i probably should...
> 
> But it's that certain flavor of prog that I just don't dig.



Blabla.

We'll make something from Last Days Of Humanity our anthem. 

Or anything from Paired Amnion.


----------



## Stitch (Mar 2, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> There's certainly enough gay activity here to warrant that



Absolute collywobble.

Cite references


----------



## abyssalservant (Mar 2, 2008)

arnoroth661 said:


> Our village anthem will be Dream Theater's "A Change of Seasons." All residents are required to learn it in it's entirety and perform said piece for any visitors. Visitors that yawn will be shot.



+1 ^.^



Stitch said:


> Absolute collywobble.
> 
> Cite references



*cites Stitch's haircut*
What? Lesbians are gay too!


----------



## ohmanthisiscool (Mar 2, 2008)

I'd be the guy trying to figure out how I can have the village run purely on METALNESS. I think we could light up tokyo with that kind of power


----------



## abyssalservant (Mar 2, 2008)

ohmanthisiscool said:


> I'd be the guy trying to figure out how I can have the village run purely on METALNESS. I think we could light up tokyo with that kind of power



We could sell the ample excess power to ComEd!
Of course, with all the amps in town, we'd use more than the average village, but . . .


----------



## Xtremevillan (Mar 2, 2008)

I'd be that one guy who can't pass membership.


----------



## Trespass (Mar 2, 2008)

I'd be the only one playing grandpa guitars


----------



## LordOVchaoS (Mar 2, 2008)

You know that weird nude guy that's in some family guy episodes? Yep, that's me. The difference is I'll be drunk with a shit eating grin on my face rather than freaking out on heroin


----------



## skinhead (Mar 2, 2008)

I will love to do something with JJ, also. Yeah


----------



## TomAwesome (Mar 2, 2008)

LordOVchaoS said:


> You know that weird nude guy that's in some family guy episodes? Yep, that's me. The difference is I'll be drunk with a shit eating grin on my face rather than freaking out on heroin



Who, the greased up deaf guy?


----------



## Trespass (Mar 2, 2008)

Whar be our faithful leader, the Adminishredder?


----------



## Lee (Mar 2, 2008)

Trespass said:


> Whar be our faithful leader, the Adminishredder?



He is in the faraway land of Hookeropolis (Vegas).


----------



## kristallin (Mar 2, 2008)

Xtremevillan said:


> I'd be that one guy who can't pass membership.



You're not supposed to swallow it, now its going to stay in there for 7 years.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Mar 3, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> Where's my food? Whore.


being mean gets you bad service >:[


----------



## Sentient (Mar 3, 2008)

I'd be working in the local bike shop, truing wheels & observing the township, while secretly suspecting that Naren is the one killing everyone off, one by one.


----------



## drjenkins (Mar 3, 2008)

I'd be the the guy that consistently scratches his balls and offers passers-by a jar of my fresh "Taint Squeezins" for a nickel.

Or just sitting around playing guitar a lot, laughing at everyone watching JJ rape woodland creatures.


----------



## Drew (Mar 3, 2008)

I'd be the guy who OWNS the bar Popsyche bartends at. 

I'd also be my own best customer.


----------



## kristallin (Mar 3, 2008)

Maybe I'll be the town's ambassador to other surrounding villages, i.e. the guy who wanders around in a trenchcoat flashing innocent townsfolk. Catchphrase: "I've heard of unisex, but I've never had it!"


----------



## Naren (Mar 3, 2008)

Sentient said:


> I'd be working in the local bike shop, truing wheels & observing the township, while secretly suspecting that Naren is the one killing everyone off, one by one.



The only question now is whether your suspicions will lead you to stopping me before it's too late or lead you to your doom at the hands of me and my son.


----------



## Drew (Mar 3, 2008)

Guys, this is beginning to sound dangerously like a soap opera. Now all we need is for Stitch to come out of the closet and confess an undying love for ShawnFJellsted, Aaron to swear off his straightedge lifestyle and discover booze and drugs, and me to torment myself on my never-to-be-released album, and we'll be up there with Days of our Lives. 



Um, wait a second...


----------



## Randy (Mar 3, 2008)

kristallin said:


> Maybe I'll be the town's ambassador to other surrounding villages, i.e. the guy who wanders around in a trenchcoat flashing innocent townsfolk. Catchphrase: "I've heard of unisex, but I've never had it!"


----------



## Naren (Mar 3, 2008)

Drew said:


> Guys, this is beginning to sound dangerously like a soap opera. Now all we need is for Stitch to come out of the closet and confess an undying love for ShawnFJellsted, Aaron to swear off his straightedge lifestyle and discover booze and drugs, and me to torment myself on my never-to-be-released album, and we'll be up there with Days of our Lives.
> 
> 
> 
> Um, wait a second...



I don't know what you're talking about. It sounded like a soap opera to me from page 1.

Explanation: Sevenstring.org is a real-life soap opera. It becoming a metal village would only make it more so.


----------



## JBroll (Mar 3, 2008)

But is it a *METAL* soap opera?

[looks at Stitch's avatar]

Okay, we could make a little progress towards a metal soap opera...

Jeff


----------



## Popsyche (Mar 3, 2008)

Drew said:


> I'd be the guy who OWNS the bar Popsyche bartends at.
> 
> I'd also be my own best customer.




Good! I need a fuckin' raise having to deal with this lot! 

Also, we need more women to move in so the drummers have somewhere to live!


----------



## Trespass (Mar 3, 2008)

Popsyche said:


> Good! I need a fuckin' raise having to deal with this lot!
> 
> Also, we need more women to move in so the drummers have somewhere to live!



Pfft, don't we all already have our metal significant others?


----------



## eleven59 (Mar 3, 2008)

Drew said:


> Guys, this is beginning to sound dangerously like a soap opera. Now all we need is for Stitch to come out of the closet and confess an undying love for ShawnFJellsted, Aaron to swear off his straightedge lifestyle and discover booze and drugs, and me to torment myself on my never-to-be-released album, and we'll be up there with Days of our Lives.
> 
> 
> 
> Um, wait a second...



Which Aaron? Me, or the one who's screenname is Aaron?


----------



## Drew (Mar 3, 2008)

You, dude.  

Naren, is a metal soap opera anything like a rock opera? If so, I guess it's cool...


----------



## eleven59 (Mar 3, 2008)

Drew said:


> You, dude.



Dude, I haven't been that clean since college  A lot of that ranting on Jemsite was due to my girlfriend at the time being really uptight 

You must have missed the video of me doing shots with some friends


----------



## Popsyche (Mar 3, 2008)

Trespass said:


> Pfft, don't we all already have our metal significant others?



Duh! There's a drought in the Moroccan rainforests!


----------



## Rick (Mar 3, 2008)

I'd be the taxi driver making sure you fools get home okay after getting blitzed all night long.


----------



## Stitch (Mar 4, 2008)

Popsyche said:


> Duh! There's a drought in the Moroccan rainforests!


----------



## The Atomic Ass (Mar 4, 2008)

I'd be the one walking around in Ass-less jeans, leading my wife around by her leash.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Mar 4, 2008)

Drew said:


> You, dude.
> 
> Naren, is a metal soap opera anything like a rock opera? If so, I guess it's cool...


 
ROCK OPERA!!


----------



## CatPancakes (Mar 4, 2008)

Ill be the town computer tech


----------



## Popsyche (Mar 4, 2008)

CatPancakes said:


> Ill be the town computer tech



Are you kidding? Half the town are IT people. You can be Bill Gates!


----------



## JBroll (Mar 4, 2008)

But then we'd have to kill him...

Jeff


----------



## Popsyche (Mar 4, 2008)

JBroll said:


> But then we'd have to kill him...
> 
> Jeff



Dems da breaks!


----------



## JPMDan (Mar 6, 2008)

noodles said:


> I'd be this guy, running around, getting drunk, punching everyone in the sack.


----------



## Trespass (Mar 6, 2008)

JPMDan said:


>


----------



## Alien DNA (Mar 21, 2008)

Id be the guy that supplies the town with copious amount of weed and builds a drag strip with a workshop to fix everyones busted up cars!!!!


----------



## arktan (Sep 2, 2008)

ZeroSignal said:


> Sorry no can do. I've got to invade Switzerland.










*arktan thinks that there isn't much to conquer in switzerland


----------



## UGH (Sep 2, 2008)

I'd be the vulture in the dead tree on the outskirts of town.


----------



## petereanima (Sep 2, 2008)

HOLY BUMP BATMAN!


----------



## arktan (Sep 2, 2008)

petereanima said:


> HOLY BUMP BATMAN!





yeah, i was searching for "town" and then i stumbled upon this thread 

I came, I saw and i posted.
Without even looking at the dates 

sorry guys


----------



## FredGrass (Sep 2, 2008)

You must space out like I do, man. Gnarly bump, FTW.

I'd be Ambassador to Hell and Liaison to Demons. 

Also, universal traveler/slinger of 11-dimensional dope.


----------



## UGH (Sep 2, 2008)

Entirely too much appy-polly-logging going on around here .


----------



## Aaron (Sep 2, 2008)

Id be having a fish fry for everyone! Lots of alcohol, good music and great food!


----------



## FredGrass (Sep 2, 2008)

UGH said:


> Entirely too much appy-polly-logging going on around here .


 Probably a good old SS.org gay joke, but I don't get it.


----------



## Desecrated (Sep 2, 2008)

distressed_romeo said:


> Ye be picking up on the intricacies of world politics suspiciously quickly son...
> 
> [A cookie for whoever gets the reference.]
> 
> ...



I'd be the one scoring that sequence, creeping behind the villagers with my own 5-piece band doing improv horrorscores from the bushes. 

The rest of the year I would be the town librarian and on my sparetime I'd dress up as a goat, hide in the barnyard and wait for JJ.


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Sep 2, 2008)

That bloke in the cave people talk about in hushed voices, and who sells potions and curses.


----------



## halsinden (Sep 2, 2008)

7 Dying Trees said:


> That bloke in the cave people talk about in hushed voices, and who sells potions and curses.



the bloke who runs the guided tours of said cave, answering queries on the existence of 'ludo, the james-troll' with a pained expression and shaking head.

H


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Sep 2, 2008)

Every few days the town would become outraged at some of JJ's actions and a town JJ hunt would be organized where we could chase him away from our daughters and inanimate objects with pitchforks!


----------



## MorbidTravis (Sep 2, 2008)

id be teaching ppl how to fail their drivers permit test 6 or 7 times.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Sep 2, 2008)

budda said:


> I'd probably be the token black dude.
> 
> the token metalhead 7 string guitarist black dude.





No fair, I wanted to be the token black metalhead dude. And from some of what I've read the token gay guy is taken to. So I'd have to be the resident gay black black metal gay guy. I'd spend all my time walking around in the foggy woods in black metal attire, "Call of the wintermoon" or maybe "Carving a giant" playing constantly out of nowhere, burning and leveling the villages of the Emos and other untr00's before dragging a doomed screaming villager of my choice back to the woods to face an unspeakable (and gay) fate.

.....METUL!!


----------



## Brendan G (Sep 2, 2008)

I would be delivering the metal that would inevitably have to be delivered.


----------



## auxioluck (Sep 2, 2008)

Gatekeeper. My .223 manages a 3/4" grouping at 250 yards. When I'm sober. I request Seven String Government funding for a Barrett .50 Caliber. And 26 MG42's. That should keep any village safe.

If no guns are allowed, give me Siege Ballistas and Trebouchets. Blacksmith, forge me a Claymore that slice a person in half with one swipe. Also, armor would be a good idea too. Yeah....good idea.

Hell, if I'm gonna die in a fight, better make it something worth dying for. 

I can picture it now: "A force of pop/punk and Pat Benetar fans are approaching! Defend our holy city!" That's something worth defending.

Can I point out that I am NOT sober at all right now?


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Sep 2, 2008)

auxioluck said:


> Can I point out that I am NOT sober at all right now?



Oh really? I couldn't tell....


----------



## auxioluck (Sep 2, 2008)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Oh really? I couldn't tell....



 You should have seen how many times I re-typed "Trebouchet" before I finally decided on it.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Sep 2, 2008)

I'd end up being a mad scientist with my guitar experiments.

IT'S ALIVE!!


----------



## DelfinoPie (Sep 3, 2008)

I would be in the stocks being pelted with wet sponges for not being that metal


----------



## Zepp88 (Sep 3, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> I'd be the Mad Hatter and have tea parties with Nerina and Desecrated



This is still true.

Who wants tea? Or a hat? I can do both. Chemicals. Who wants tea? I really think we should switch places. Tea anyone? I can do both. Hats? I found a cat in mine. He switched places with me. Now I live in a hat. What some tea?


----------



## petereanima (Sep 3, 2008)

i'd be the well known, all-beloved, local drunkard. 

and when i'm not drunk, i'd hang out with mike, dirnking tea, wearing hats.


----------



## arktan (Sep 3, 2008)

petereanima said:


> and when i'm not drunk, i'd hang out with mike, dirnking tea, wearing nothing but hats.



fixed


----------



## ZeroSignal (Sep 3, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> This is still true.
> 
> Who wants tea? Or a hat? I can do both. Chemicals. Who wants tea? I really think we should switch places. Tea anyone? I can do both. Hats? I found a cat in mine. He switched places with me. Now I live in a hat. What some tea?



Sling one over here, chuckles.


----------



## Zepp88 (Sep 3, 2008)

ZeroSignal said:


> Sling one over here, chuckles.



Hat or tea? Hatter tea. TM. Trade. Marked.


----------



## petereanima (Sep 3, 2008)

arktan said:


> fixed




you already know us TOO good.


----------



## Zepp88 (Sep 3, 2008)

petereanima said:


> you already know us TOO good.



Teabags. I do that too. Tea anyone?


----------



## daybean (Sep 3, 2008)

... a farmboy


----------



## Zepp88 (Sep 3, 2008)

Twinkle, twinkle, little bat! 
How I wonder what you're at! 
Up above the world you fly, 
Like a teatray in the sky. 
Twinkle, twinkle&#8212;


----------



## daybean (Sep 3, 2008)

i have pickles in my farm you know?



dancing pickles


----------



## Zepp88 (Sep 3, 2008)

If you were to pickle a carrot, would you then have a parrot?


----------



## daybean (Sep 3, 2008)

i would have to say no, just a pissed of parrot.


----------



## daybean (Sep 3, 2008)

oh, wait... i thought you said if i would pickle a parrot.


----------



## Zepp88 (Sep 3, 2008)

daybean said:


> oh, wait... i thought you said if i would pickle a parrot.



If I were to pickle a parrot I beleive you would have a rather unusual meal, unless of course the parrot survived, I wonder what he would say, gurgle gurgle gloop?


----------



## daybean (Sep 3, 2008)

are you talking about pickling, or what?


----------



## Zepp88 (Sep 3, 2008)

daybean said:


> are you talking about pickling, or what?



Hello there, erm, Mr. Bean, I assume. Tea? Hat? A little bat? Maybe a parrot to suit your shoulder? Don't ask me about that, I don't have parrots. Do you ever look at the planets? Mercury is quite, tea?


----------



## daybean (Sep 3, 2008)

mr.88, its not a date, its fate my mate, to debate, not hate, understate, im late, is it kate or nate. wait.


----------



## Zepp88 (Sep 3, 2008)

Quite absurd. Have you seen that rabbit?


----------



## daybean (Sep 3, 2008)

i think you lost me.


----------



## Zepp88 (Sep 3, 2008)

Were you ever found? I hope somebody finds me, I've been missing for quite some time I suppose, how could I have lost you? I don't even know where I am.


----------



## daybean (Sep 3, 2008)

did you take some shrooms with those carrots? i felt the same way.


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle (Sep 3, 2008)

Just how high are you two!?


----------



## HamBungler (Sep 3, 2008)

I'd be the local ham bungler, because, well, I AM HamBungler. Well anyway, I'd spend most of my days either destroying or defiling the town's pork products with my vast array of anti-ham weaponry, and otherwise just harassing individuals with melancholy logic. In my spare time I would build my army of Bumble Copters (the thing in my avatar, a mix between a bee and a helicopter, but they're big. And retarded, and scary.) which would be used to defend our town's lush skies from whoever would invade them. 

Of course, I would also equip them with anti-ham lasers, its only necessary.


----------



## Jaaaaamie (Sep 3, 2008)

I'd build a shitty wall to stop the mongolians


----------



## El Caco (Sep 3, 2008)

I'm Mopar girls pimp.


----------



## Zepp88 (Sep 3, 2008)

E Lucevan Le Stelle said:


> Just how high are you two!?



Not at all. I have to be sober at work. Tea?


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Sep 5, 2008)

HamBungler said:


> vast array of anti-ham weaponry
> ...
> anti-ham lasers ...


----------



## Zepp88 (Sep 5, 2008)

Ham is not the enemy.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Sep 5, 2008)

I agree.


----------



## Zepp88 (Sep 5, 2008)

Has anyone seen that rabbit?


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Sep 7, 2008)

I think he went to get his clock fixed.


----------



## Zepp88 (Sep 7, 2008)

Absurd...well, if you see him, ask him what o'clock it is.


----------



## FYP666 (Sep 10, 2008)

I'm kinda Mr. Burns. Everybody hates me, but i'm always there, no matter how old or ugly i am


----------

